# strange clicking



## nachofish (Jul 2, 2008)

Sometimes with my car when I step on the gas to accelerate it's like something is grinding a little bit then catches as it starts going, it depends on how I push on the accelerator as to how much of this I hear.  Could this be my timing belt or pistons?


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 3, 2008)

You really, really need to give more information on the problem...

What car do you have?
Where does the noise come from?
Is the noise at engine speed, layshaft speed, driveshaft speed, or wheel speed?
What does the noise sound like?  Is it a tick?  clunk?  knock?  rasp?  metal-on-metal grind?  
If it's a noise at wheel speed, does turning or braking affect it?
etc...


--Bushytails


----------



## nachofish (Jul 3, 2008)

i can hear it like gears arent meshing correctly when i barely step on the gas but when i push down more on it, the gears catch and it works fine... sometimes coming from a stop sign i can step on the gas and hear it sometimes i don't but it's only when i barely push on the gas... can this be the timing belt?  i recently had that replaced


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 4, 2008)

...
What car do you have?  (what type of transmission does it have?
Where does the noise come from?
Is the noise at engine speed, layshaft speed, driveshaft speed, or wheel speed?
Does turning or braking affect it?

It is unlikely your noise has to do with a timing belt, unless it's a broken trensioner.  Without any information on your vehicle, the speed of the noise, etc, it's hard to make any guesses.

--Bushytails


----------

